# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Snowland Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Trung Quốc

## Meoluoi9x

Nhà hàng nằm cạnh khách sạn trên Mentsikhang Snowland Road. Có nhiều lựa chọn món ăn, phương Tây,Tây Tạng, món ăn của Nhật Bản, ẩm thực Ấn Độ . thực đơn của họ được viết bằng ba ngôn ngữ-Trung Quốc, Tây Tạng và tiếng Anh. không khí nhiệt liệt và dịch vụ thân thiện là điều tốt nhất để giảm mệt mỏi của bạn. Món piza của nhà hàng.





> *Địa chỉ: 4 Mentsikhang Road, Lhasa, Tibet, China.*



(Tổng hợp )




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

